# Restored Miss America



## Euphman06 (Feb 1, 2018)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=173134682388


----------



## gymmanager (Feb 1, 2018)

She’s a beauty. Ad reads: Elgin Miss America 1939-1941 taken down to bare metal and repainted original color match with DuPont automotive paint and clear coated pin striping was done by a professional all the chrome has been rechromed the back Iight works the front lights and horn aren't hooked up there are some parts not original seals, screws, rivets.The leather seat was redone professionally with the Elgin stamp The nicest Elgin Miss America I've ever seen if interested and have questions I'll answer there are minor defects that keep it from being 100 percent I would rate a 92percent I want the buyer to be happy buy now price below restoration cost. Starting bid $2200, BIN $2900.


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 1, 2018)

DAMN.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 1, 2018)

Wow, she's a beauty!!


----------



## bicyclebuff (Feb 4, 2018)

Wonder who was the lucky buyer????


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 4, 2018)

Great looking bike and the proper use of that cushion stem.


----------

